

Ask HN: Is dropbox still down for you? - nodesocket

I still cannot connect to Dropbox with clients, and logging into Dropbox.com results in a 500 error. Anybody else seeing this?
======
nodesocket
It appears the Germans are pissed as well:
[https://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=110230](https://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=110230)

------
emiunet
me too :(

Error (500) Something went wrong. Don't worry, your files are still safe and
the Dropboxers have been notified. Check out our Help Center and forums for
help, or head back to home.

